
Why More Autumn Leaves Are Red In America And Yellow In Europe - Flemlord
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090813142150.htm
======
Ras_
Thanks, a nice read.

First time I've spotted something from my home town university at HN. (Prof.
Jarmo Holopainen of the University of Kuopio seems to be co-author of the
study)

------
sharpn
I had wondered why that might be, but never thought I'd discover a plausible
theory - thanks for posting this!

------
lngo
Interesting theories, thank you for the post!

